# Beautiful 2 1/2 yr Male - Toronto Animal Services



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wow, this is one beautiful golden boy:http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp...'TRNT3','TRNT4','TRNT5'&atype=&where=type_DOG

He is in the "lost" section today. I wonder if he is truly lost or owner surrender?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*C's Mom*

C's Mom

I clicked on link you provided and Bentley is on the
Stray and Found Dogs link-think this means he COULD have been lost:

http://www.petharbor.com/results.as...'TRNT','TRNT2','TRNT3','TRNT4','TRNT5'&atype=


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karin, He could very well be lost but he's been there since June 28th. They will keep him for the alloted time required by law and if no one shows up to claim him then he gets put on the adoption floor. He is a beauty.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

I would love to adopt him. How long to they keep the dogs in the lost section?


----------



## Jamm (Mar 28, 2010)

Man if only i had my own place. Poor boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Capehank said:


> I would love to adopt him. How long to they keep the dogs in the lost section?


 
I'm not sure but you should call the number to find out his status. Sometimes the dogs pic will disappear from the website (may be getting spayed/neutered) and will be put back on at a later date. I've checked and Bently is still there.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

He is so sweet looking! He reminds me of *Oakly's Dad*'s Oakly!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

OK, I have just learned that this boy is spoken for. 

I'm so sorry Capehank but I did speak to the head VT there (whom I know well and is great) and he said that he will keep his eye out for us.


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

C's Mom said:


> OK, I have just learned that this boy is spoken for.
> 
> I'm so sorry Capehank but I did speak to the head VT there (whom I know well and is great) and he said that he will keep his eye out for us.


 
Thank you for the update. I live in the states, basically across from Kingston, Ontario. I have a friend who would love to adopt a golden. She just retired from teaching school for over 30 years and it would be her retirement gift. She lives right on the St. Lawrence river in a secluded area. What a wonderful place for a golden to live. She is looking for one that is on the smaller side, like under 75 pounds (I have no idea the kg). Where can we look to find her a golden?


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I just saw this ad for this beautiful boy on Kijiji and they are supposed to be near Kingston, Ontario:
http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to...-Retriever-Lab-Dog-MUST-GO-W0QQAdIdZ216245645

Has your friend tried the Golden Retriever Rescue of Ontario? I don't even know if they adopt state side but you never know. They don't show all the goldens available on their site for some reason but it may be worth a phone call????


----------



## Capehank (Aug 3, 2005)

C's Mom said:


> I just saw this ad for this beautiful boy on Kijiji and they are supposed to be near Kingston, Ontario:
> http://kingston.kijiji.ca/c-pets-to...-Retriever-Lab-Dog-MUST-GO-W0QQAdIdZ216245645
> 
> Has your friend tried the Golden Retriever Rescue of Ontario? I don't even know if they adopt state side but you never know. They don't show all the goldens available on their site for some reason but it may be worth a phone call????


Thank you, I just emailed the person about the male golden/lab mix


----------

